
Lessons from Running a Small-Scale Electronics Factory at Home, Part 2: Assembly - DominoTree
https://spun.io/2019/04/28/lessons-from-running-a-small-scale-electronics-factory-in-my-guest-bedroom-part-2-assembly/
======
bifrost
This is pretty cool! Your last article was great and really helped provide
some insight into how hard (and easy) it is to do this.

